
Ultrasound-imaging-from-a-single-large-sensor - basicplus2
http://physicsworld.com/cws/article/news/2017/dec/14/ultrasound-imaging-from-a-single-large-sensor
======
philipkglass
The actual paper is open access here:
[http://advances.sciencemag.org/content/3/12/e1701423](http://advances.sciencemag.org/content/3/12/e1701423)

Even if you don't want to read the primary literature, I recommend visiting
the original to see better pictures.

